# Cheese prices



## smoke king (Feb 4, 2011)

What price per pound is considered really good for cheese?  Like where you see it in an add and can't resist buying 10 lbs and firing up the A-maze-n smoker?  My wife says Kroger runs the 8 oz. blocks for $1 (so $2/lb.) once in a while.


----------



## les3176 (Feb 4, 2011)

Buy one get one free!!!!!


----------



## meateater (Feb 4, 2011)

I just picked up 32 oz. kroger brand the other day for 4.99 on sale, that's the best I've seen.


----------



## cliffcarter (Feb 5, 2011)

What kind of cheese are we talking about, aged cheddar or gouda or something else? Beween $6 and $10 for the really good stuff around here. Cabot makes a very good sharp cheddar that I can buy in 10oz bricks for $2.39, they also make a habanero cheddar that is very good. Smoked habanero cheddar sounds delicious.


----------



## smoke king (Feb 5, 2011)

cliffcarter said:


> What kind of cheese are we talking about, aged cheddar or gouda or something else? Beween $6 and $10 for the really good stuff around here. Cabot makes a very good sharp cheddar that I can buy in 10oz bricks for $2.39, they also make a habanero cheddar that is very good. Smoked habanero cheddar sounds delicious.


I was thinking the everday blocks of cheddar, pepperjack, colby jack, etc.  But your thoughts on the good stuff is welcome too.


----------



## porked (Feb 5, 2011)

I can usually get the 2 lb. blocks for 4.99 locally. The normal kind, swiss, cheddar, colby, and my favorite Monterey Jack. Sometimes on sale they'll come down to 3.99 or even buy one get one free. That's when I load up.


----------



## oregon smoker (Feb 6, 2011)

up here in the great NW we have a Cash & Carry (United Grocers), the are a restaurant supply that sell also to consumers. i buy my havarti at 3.29lb reg price, 2.79 on sale but only in 5lb blocks. my goudda and jarlsburg come from costco in wedges that slice into 3 1"+ wedges for the 3.00 lb range. there tillamook is around 2.89lb in 2-5lb blocks. then you wait for the sales and stock up! but for us up here if it is a must have/need off to costco i go, with the nearest one to me 25 miles away, you gotta love  the trees and river..


----------



## jc1947 (Sep 23, 2011)

cliffcarter said:


> What kind of cheese are we talking about, aged cheddar or gouda or something else? Beween $6 and $10 for the really good stuff around here. Cabot makes a very good sharp cheddar that I can buy in 10oz bricks for $2.39, they also make a habanero cheddar that is very good. Smoked habanero cheddar sounds delicious.


I loaded up on Cabot on sale for buy 1 get 1 free for $2.39 a 10 oz block


----------

